# A3 Advice if possible.



## Stacy_83 (Nov 12, 2019)

Good evening, 
My boyfriend has an Audi A3, 2011, 1.6 diesel, manual, 100,000 miles.
It now needs some work doing, the dual mass gear box and clutch need doing (if that makes sense). It's going to cost £1400, is it worth fixing or is it time to get another? Ideally we'd want to fix it but we don't want to fix it and then this be the start of the downfall of the car. 
Has anyone had experience with this?
The car is serviced regularly and generally looked after.
Thank you!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If DMF & clutch require replacing that will greatly reduce it's worth/hard to sell & if the rest of the car is good replace the clutch etc
It will cost at least £1400 to get another car & that could then have problems, shop around for the best price from an indy & get it fixed.
Hoggy.


----------



## Stacy_83 (Nov 12, 2019)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, If DMF & clutch require replacing that will greatly reduce it's worth/hard to sell & if the rest of the car is good replace the clutch etc
> It will cost at least £1400 to get another car & that could then have problems, shop around for the best price from an indy & get it fixed.
> Hoggy.


That is very good advice, thank you Hoggy!


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

Due to the car market these days, it really is worth it to "fix 'old' cars" much more so than it was a few years ago. The used market is _starting_ to turn back the other way (over here at least) but will still probably be at least a year before it really settles back to "where it should be".

So I don't think 1400 pounds for a dual-mass flywheel and clutch are too bad at all. If the rest of the car is still good and is in nice shape without any other major problems, I'd definitely go the repair route. Buying another car in today's market...I don't know about UK specifically but about $2k CAD (man GBP has gone down these days eh?) goes next to nowhere in the used market today, meaning you'd be into spending a _whole lot_ more money to get a replacement, even considering what you could sell the existing car for with the bad DMF.

DMF is a common failure in the TDIs as far as I know (we only got the 2.0 TDI here in the 8P A3 but it's a problem there), so I wouldn't say it failing is "the start of the downfall of the car". If the car is normally serviced/maintained and well looked after, the car should be fine for years to come after DMF and clutch replacement.


----------



## Stacy_83 (Nov 12, 2019)

TT'sRevenge said:


> Due to the car market these days, it really is worth it to "fix 'old' cars" much more so than it was a few years ago. The used market is _starting_ to turn back the other way (over here at least) but will still probably be at least a year before it really settles back to "where it should be".
> 
> So I don't think 1400 pounds for a dual-mass flywheel and clutch are too bad at all. If the rest of the car is still good and is in nice shape without any other major problems, I'd definitely go the repair route. Buying another car in today's market...I don't know about UK specifically but about $2k CAD (man GBP has gone down these days eh?) goes next to nowhere in the used market today, meaning you'd be into spending a _whole lot_ more money to get a replacement, even considering what you could sell the existing car for with the bad DMF.
> 
> DMF is a common failure in the TDIs as far as I know (we only got the 2.0 TDI here in the 8P A3 but it's a problem there), so I wouldn't say it failing is "the start of the downfall of the car". If the car is normally serviced/maintained and well looked after, the car should be fine for years to come after DMF and clutch replacement.


Yes the price of used cars here is crazy at the moment. To get an A3 with less than 50,000 miles and over a 2015 plate costs at least £12,000!
Thank you for your advice!


----------

